# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Methyl masterdrol

## jnc995

Hey all, new member here, age 21 weigh 170, naturally skinny, and I have a few questions about my new cycle. The only supplements I've ever taken are gnc ones, and now all I take is protein. Well, I just got ahold of a couple bottles of MM, I'm gonna take it as follows:
1 tablet 3 times a day for 3 weeks, then on 4th week start taking a PCT with it. Then stay off for 3-4 weeks, and start back up the same way.

My question is, does that sound right, and what kind of gains should I look for? I know to each their own, but on average? And, do yall think I have a good enough PCT, I've read that clomid (sp?) is good, but I dont want to do injectables. I got this stuff called ES3 stack by sci fit, and the guy said it was a good anti aromatase. Just looking for your guys thoughts.

----------


## jnc995

Anyone? I wanna start today, but I've read on here how the MM is a pretty strong supplement, and to make sure I am taking it right.

----------


## Giants11

Well first off you are too young and skinny to be running this. Sorry if that sounds harsh, but at 170lbs its quite clear you don't know how to eat to gain mass. If you did, you wouldn't weigh 170. I would say if you cycle this you would gain a total of 2-3 lbs of LBM, as your nurtrition won'.t be able to support any gains you do make.

Also MM is the same as Superdrol, so I'd read this thread if I were you:
http://67.18.108.244/showthread.php?t=268388

IMO, you need to get into the Diet section and get yourself a diet, when you are a bit older and have gained 20-30 lbs naturally then you are ready. And yes injectable is scary, but take a look at what this stuff "could" do to your kidneys and then you tell me what's scary.

----------


## jnc995

Well, you must fell cool now, you can sound all tough on the internet. First off, when I started working out, i weighed 145, so I have gained about 25lbs from working out, and second, how do you know my diet? Im not skinny now, if I stopped working out, I would lose size. Sorry I'm not 250lbs, but me being at 170 I am pretty cut and have good size to go with it. I am just looking for something to help me put on more mass. Im not saying I know everything, which is why I asked on here, but if you just want to act like a badass, then I'll ask somewhere/one else.

----------


## Giants11

Wasn't doing it to sound cool, I do not need to be an internet tough at all.

I was actually trying to help you but, we'll see how far you get now. It's obvisous you don't know very much so I was trying to steer you clear of one of the most dangerous oral steroids there are......sorry dude, my bad.


Go for it brother.

----------


## UpstateTank

I'll second giantz opinion...regardless of how well you know your diet and how much you've gained since you obviously dont know the first thing about mm...see "3 pills a day for the first week" & "then on 4th week start taking a PCT with it." & "stay off for 3-4 weeks, and start back up the same way"

have you had experience w/ oral steroids b4?
are you prone to gyno? 
what *is* your diet like? cause w/o it you wont gain nething
what about support supps?

you have a lot more research to do before you even consider mm...read the stickies on safe prohormone use at the top of the forum..run a search for superdrol and read anything and everything...hit up the diet forum read the stickies there

theres a lot of helpful people here willing to help and imo that is a terrible cycle you have laid out...read up some more and hit us back then

----------


## humungus88

If your gonna **** with S-drol to begin with, MM is the way to go as it includes liver supports with it. Make sure that you research the correct PCT to follow!! Yes, you need a PCT to completely follow a safe MM cycle!! I have used MM and had no problems, But used a correct PCT as outlined in the PCT section!!

----------


## UpstateTank

> If your gonna **** with S-drol to begin with, MM is the way to go *as it includes liver supports with it*. Make sure that you research the correct PCT to follow!! Yes, you need a PCT to completely follow a safe MM cycle!! I have used MM and had no problems, But used a correct PCT as outlined in the PCT section!!


not nearly enough...milk thistle hawthorne berry complex is a combined 350mg
i was takin 2400m of milk thistle 1650mg of hawthorne on sd

----------


## jnc995

Ok, if that cycle is garbage, what would be a better way to take it. The guy that I got it from told me that a lot of people take it for 4 weeks, then take a bottle of anti aromatase. Now I see I need a good pct, ive seen clomid and a couple others, but the pictures show syringes, and I dont want to be injecting anything.

On a side note, everytime that someone ask a question it seems like the number one answer is do a search. WTF, the whole point of the website is to ask questions, this is a forum, not a reference web site. And, I did do a search of MM, and it brought up tons of stuff, but I dont have unlimited hours to search for a simple question someone could answer in 1 min.

----------


## humungus88

> Ok, if that cycle is garbage, what would be a better way to take it. The guy that I got it from told me that a lot of people take it for 4 weeks, then take a bottle of anti aromatase. Now I see I need a good pct, ive seen clomid and a couple others, but the pictures show syringes, and I dont want to be injecting anything.
> 
> On a side note, everytime that someone ask a question it seems like the number one answer is do a search. WTF, the whole point of the website is to ask questions, this is a forum, not a reference web site. And, I did do a search of MM, and it brought up tons of stuff, but I dont have unlimited hours to search for a simple question someone could answer in 1 min.


Screw it! e-mail me and Ill sell you a bottle of formadrol. That's the shit that legal gear says you need after a cycle of mm. I alwaysed used clomid. But now I got this bottle of formadrol sitting around my shelf. If you want it you got it!!

----------


## jnc995

Wont let me send pm. I think its bc I just registered.

----------


## humungus88

[email protected] :7up:

----------


## embalmer

*sigh* that's kind of funny

----------


## UpstateTank

> Ok, if that cycle is garbage, what would be a better way to take it.* The guy that I got it from told me that a lot of people take it for 4 weeks, then take a bottle of anti aromatase*. Now I see I need a good pct, ive seen clomid and a couple others, but the pictures show syringes, and I dont want to be injecting anything.
> 
> On a side note, everytime that someone ask a question it seems like *the number one answer is do a search. WTF, the whole point of the website is to ask questions, this is a forum, not a reference web site*. And, I did do a search of MM, and it brought up tons of stuff, *but I dont have unlimited hours to search for a simple question someone could answer in 1 min*.


Whose the guy you got it from? yes its true a lot of people take it for 4 weeks but they sure as hell dont start out at 30mg. IMO if the guy knew the true nature of MM he wouldnt be recomending otc supps for pct

Also the clomid is taken orally with an *oral* syringe...its not injectable

the point of doing a search is because all the questions that you're asking have been covered before. There are plenty of threads about cycles done the right way in this forum. 

Lastly no one here has unlimited hours to answer the same questions over and over again i.e. the questions you're asking

----------


## UpstateTank

> Anyone? I wanna start today, but I've read on here *how the MM is a pretty strong supplement*, and to make sure I am taking it right.


MM is not a supplement...its a potent/very harsh oral *steroid* in every sense

----------


## jnc995

The guy I got it from told me how he takes it, 3 a day, and told me that guys that he has sold to in the past started the anti aromatase on their 3rd week of MM. He said he just takes 6 oxo when his 4 weeks is up of MM.

Thanks for the info on clomid, I didn't know it was oral.

Well, my main question was about how to stack it, and if the ES3 stuff is a good enough pct. I searched for how to take MM, and saw a bunch of different ways people said they took it, I also saw a bunch of different types of pct, and was curious about the ES3. I searched for ES3 also, and found little info.
If people dont have time to answer a simple question, where do they find time to type in " do a search, you'll find the info " and reply that to a question? 
For example, you have posted 4 times so far, and probably will post again to reply to this, you have told me my stack idea sucked, you have told me to search, and you have told me that MM is a serious oral steriod . Now if you would of just followed the Your stack idea sucks statement, with a better way to take MM, I think you would of saved time, and I think I could have gotten a lot more help.

----------


## bigrose

> The guy I got it from told me how he takes it, 3 a day, and told me that guys that he has sold to in the past started the anti aromatase on their 3rd week of MM. He said he just takes 6 oxo when his 4 weeks is up of MM.
> 
> Thanks for the info on clomid, I didn't know it was oral.
> 
> Well, my main question was about how to stack it, and if the ES3 stuff is a good enough pct. I searched for how to take MM, and saw a bunch of different ways people said they took it, I also saw a bunch of different types of pct, and was curious about the ES3. I searched for ES3 also, and found little info.
> If people dont have time to answer a simple question, where do they find time to type in " do a search, you'll find the info " and reply that to a question? 
> For example, you have posted 4 times so far, and probably will post again to reply to this, you have told me my stack idea sucked, you have told me to search, and you have told me that MM is a serious oral steriod. Now if you would of just followed the Your stack idea sucks statement, with a better way to take MM, I think you would of saved time, and I think I could have gotten a lot more help.



I think 30mg daily for 4 wks is a great way to take the product. Everybody blows out of proportion the risks associated with Superdrol and it's clones. You are not taking mega doses of Drol or Halotestin for God's sake. Take some extra milk thistle with each dose and you will be fine.

As for starting the PCT during your fourth week of MM, that is unnecessary. The ES3 from Sci-Fit is a great product, similar to Gaspari's Novedex, but something else is needed with it for an effective post cycle. I would add Sci-Fit 3-Test Stack, which has tribulus, Eurycoma, ZMA and DHB for added absorption. Take the 3-Test at 1-2 caps, three times daily for at least 3-4 wks. Add one ES3 cap with each 3-Test dose, totaling 3 ES3 caps and 3-6 3-Test caps daily for your PCT. I work at a store where we sell massive amounts of a Superdrol-type product and more ES3 and 3-Test than you can imagine. Good Luck.

----------


## jnc995

Thx for the info. A guy I know in the gym takes MM, and he said take only 2 a day for a couple days to ease yourself into it, then 3 a day is fine. So I figure since I took 2 today, that I'll take 2 tomorrow, then start 1 tab 3 times a day.

----------


## bigrose

If you split the MM into 3 doses, make one of them preworkout. Also, be sure take the same amount of caps on off days. You are going to love the gains you are gonna make. No water, crazy pumps, great strength gains... IMO, the best OTC product since the andro ban.

----------


## UpstateTank

> I think 30mg daily for 4 wks is a great way to take the product. *Everybody blows out of proportion the risks associated with Superdrol and it's clones*. You are not taking mega doses of Drol or Halotestin for God's sake. Take some extra milk thistle with each dose and you will be fine.
> 
> .


Not the most astute opinion to take regarding toxicity. 
and 30mg for 4 weeks is way too much...especially considering this is the guys *first* time with oral roids
"take some extra milk thistle with each does and you'll be fine"....again not the cream of the crop concerning advice with this stuff. mm does a lot more than hurt your liver, i.e. blood pressure, cholestrol etc. So if you really want to believe this stuff isnt as damaging as it truthfully is (read giantz post about sd and its effects on the kidney) go right ahead

----------


## UpstateTank

> The guy I got it from told me how he takes it, 3 a day, and told me that guys that he has sold to in the past started the anti aromatase on their 3rd week of MM. He said he just takes 6 oxo when his 4 weeks is up of MM.
> 
> Thanks for the info on clomid, I didn't know it was oral.
> 
> Well, my main question was about how to stack it, and if the ES3 stuff is a good enough pct. I searched for how to take MM, and saw a bunch of different ways people said they took it, I also saw a bunch of different types of pct, and was curious about the ES3. I searched for ES3 also, and found little info.
> If people dont have time to answer a simple question, where do they find time to type in " do a search, you'll find the info " and reply that to a question? 
> For example, you have posted 4 times so far, and probably will post again to reply to this, you have told me my stack idea sucked, you have told me to search, and you have told me that MM is a serious oral steriod . Now if you would of just followed the Your stack idea sucks statement, *with a better way to take MM*, I think you would of saved time, and I think I could have gotten a lot more help.


you havent read my sd log yet?

----------


## jnc995

> Well first off you are too young and skinny to be running this. Sorry if that sounds harsh, but at 170lbs its quite clear you don't know how to eat to gain mass. If you did, you wouldn't weigh 170. I would say if you cycle this you would gain a total of 2-3 lbs of LBM, as your nurtrition won'.t be able to support any gains you do make.
> 
> Also MM is the same as Superdrol, so I'd read this thread if I were you:
> http://67.18.108.244/showthread.php?t=268388
> 
> IMO, you need to get into the Diet section and get yourself a diet, when you are a bit older and have gained 20-30 lbs naturally then you are ready. And yes injectable is scary, but take a look at what this stuff "could" do to your kidneys and then you tell me what's scary.


Well, after re-reading your original post, I see what you are saying. You cant really sense if someone is getting smart with you or not sometimes. So, I apologize for how I kinda flipped out. I'm not here to make enemies. So I hope you accept this apology. 
Now, with that being said, I post my routine in the workout section, If you could take a look at it, I could use some help.
http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...d.php?t=270816

----------


## Giants11

> Well, after re-reading your original post, I see what you are saying. You cant really sense if someone is getting smart with you or not sometimes. So, I apologize for how I kinda flipped out. I'm not here to make enemies. So I hope you accept this apology. 
> Now, with that being said, I post my routine in the workout section, If you could take a look at it, I could use some help.
> http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...d.php?t=270816


No prob bro, we are cool.

Post your diet in the Diet section and lets have a look. I bet you can gain more weight naturally by eating better.

Then after some time you will be ready steroids .

But again I would say, try and stick around here talk to some guys and see if you can get the real stuff as they have a longer history and far more data to support their use.

----------

